# To advanced for a beginner?



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a project that Im working on for a Tube amplifier. I need a way for heat to escape and figured a scroll saw image on the front and back plates would be nice instead of perforated metal.

Would these images be possible to a beginner on the scroll saw?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Like anything, time, patience and attention to detail. Also a really good scroll saw! Quality tools make the difference


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

It is a lot to do for a very first scroll saw project. But if you perhaps did some practice on similar pieces, then just work slowly and with a good plan of attack - you can do it.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Of course they're possible! Go for it. Nothing is too much for a beginner, if, as Bob said, you apply "time, patience and attention to detail."

The first thing I ever scroll-sawed that had inside cuts had over 1,200 of them. I gave it away to a neighbor then immediately made another one, which sits on my own shelf today, some 20 years later. It's the basket on the cover of Patrick Spielman's book Classic Fretwork Scrollsaw Patterns


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

First grab a piece of scrap and draw a bunch of boxes on it. Then practice cutting straight lines and turning sharp corners. Once you've got the feel for the saw go right ahead and start on the actual project. Just take your time and make sure the blades are sharp.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

I say go for it, and by the time you finish, you won't be able to claim that you're a "beginner" anymore


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Give it a try if you're up to it…you can always use a piece of fancy metal grating if it doesn't turn out the way you want. Good luck!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

"You won't know if you don't go". As long as you have: a. the patience b. the material c. a good scroll saw d. the time and finally e. the GAS (give a ********************) you could have a really nice project.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I would simplify the patterns because there are just too many spots where breakage can occur, even assuming you use a plywood with glued up layers.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

yup, go for it.
start from the middle and work out.


----------

